# Moha Gama



## Bill Mattocks (Apr 23, 2016)

Just doing some kata in the back yard...


----------



## ShawnP (Apr 23, 2016)

why not a video? looks interesting enough.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Apr 23, 2016)

ShawnP said:


> why not a video? looks interesting enough.


Previously posted...


----------



## ShawnP (Apr 23, 2016)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Previously posted...


OH i didn't see anything, ill have to look harder i guess.. thanks


----------

